# Problème Xcode 3.2 Pour programmation



## gojoo (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je vient de passer à Xcode 3.2, et depuis, je n'arrive plus à créer des projets ...

Voici mon imprime écran :




Si vous savez d'ou çà vient ?
Car mes amis n'ont pas ce problème.
Je suis sous snow leopard.

Merci


----------



## ntx (16 Septembre 2009)

Où est le problème ? Le bouton "Choose" est actif, non ?


----------



## gojoo (16 Septembre 2009)

Oui, mais le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a plus rien pour le C++, ni pour le java etc.

Pourtant j'ai bien tout installé !!! j'ai installé tout les package etc.


----------



## ntx (17 Septembre 2009)

Pour le C++, il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans chaque catégorie de projets, ex. "Application/Command Line Tool".
Pour le Java il n'y a plus mais de toutes manières il y a des applications bien plus adaptées à ce langage que Xcode.


----------



## Thane51 (27 Septembre 2009)

Même problème, il n'y a plus le command line utility pour faire un standard tool ...
De plus, quand je compile mais ancien programme, au début de la console il y a "[Session started at 2009-09-27 19:50:10 +0200.]
GNU gdb 6.3.50-20050815 (Apple version gdb-1344) (Fri Jul  3 01:19:56 UTC 2009)
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "x86_64-apple-darwin".
tty /dev/ttys000
Loading program into debugger&#8230;
Program loaded.". Avant, je ne me souviens pas avoir vu ça (ou alors beaucoup moins que ça);
Si quelqu'un connais comment régler le problème sans se mettre a traiter tout le monde de noob, je lui dit merci 

Ah non ! Maintenant c'est Command Line Tool ... (j'avais pas fait le rapprochement )


----------



## ntx (27 Septembre 2009)

A priori maintenant les programmes démarrent systématiquement avec le débuggeur s'ils sont lancés à partir de Xcode. Ce que je n'apprécie guère non plus.


----------



## Thane51 (27 Septembre 2009)

Ok, Merci


----------



## claw59 (28 Septembre 2009)

en fait ntx, c'est plus subtile que cela et 3.2 et bien plus pratique qu'avant. si tu actives les breakpoints tu active automatiquement le mode débogage, si tu les désactives, tu construis et run seulement (c'est la grosse flèche balcnhe) !!


----------



## ntx (28 Septembre 2009)

Certes, mais y a-t-il un moyen pour que les fenêtres du debuggeur ne s'affichent pas sur un simple "Run" comme dans la version précédente parce que moi chez elles s'ouvrent à chaque lancement d'application que je fasse "Run" ou "Run - Breakpoints Off" et ça m'emmerde.  C'est pas deux écrans qu'il va me falloir mais trois :rateau:
Ajouter à cela qu'il me demande régulièrement le mot de passse d'un user DevTools.


----------

